

NYC has released data for every tax lot in the city. Here is my first look - andrewxhill
http://andrewxhill.github.io/cartodb-examples/scroll-story/pluto/index.html

======
ajkjk
This is really neat.. but please, please give me a back button. A lot of the
pictures were gone before they loaded for me on the slow internet I'm using.

~~~
andrewxhill
Added a back button

------
bdon
Great work!

How did you create the isometric view of building floor counts?

Also, the 'skip' button could be a little more prominent.

~~~
andrewxhill
skip is bigger now! the iso views are done using mapnik, the tiling library
used by CartoDB. So it is just a pretty simple style option, building-height:
somevalue

~~~
maxerickson
Mapnik describes itself as a mapping application toolkit:

[http://mapnik.org](http://mapnik.org)

Tiling might not convey that.

~~~
andrewxhill
Sorry, wrote that at 6am so probably wasn't as specific as I should have been.
Thanks for including a link.

------
mathattack
Nice! The next question is "How do you make this useful to Commercial Real
Estate?" Answer that and you have yourself a business!

------
hobs
Another thing I didnt see (sorry if it already exists) would be something like
a table of contents or an index of all the different maps. I think some of
them are a lot more interesting than others and skipping multiple maps would
be good.

------
PLenz
The PLUTO database is fascinating - but it also isn't a new thing - the real
development is that the city has finally released it gratis under the open
data law.

~~~
andrewxhill
Sure, you are allowed to redistribute it now too!
[http://blog.cartodb.com/post/57786792357/pluto-is-
back](http://blog.cartodb.com/post/57786792357/pluto-is-back)

------
quantumpotato_
Great job! Skip should be next?

~~~
anigbrowl
Yes, it should be labeled 'next', not 'skip.' 'Skip' suggests you go to the
end without looking at everything.

~~~
andrewxhill
Good point, sorry about that... I'll get it fixed later today :)

~~~
andrewxhill
Well... never mind, easy enough, so I just pushed a fix now

------
sfbsfbsfb
Very nice!Thanks. Would be great to have an index so that 1) I can get an
overview of what is available and 2) I can view what interests me instead of
going through all the content.

~~~
andrewxhill
Hey, thanks for the comment! I had originally made this to loop on the wall
during a PLUTO party :) so didn't add an index. I'll consider adding it next
time I get a moment.

------
mjn
This is very nice. In Denmark we have a country-wide database of buildings
with physical data about them (number of floors, square meters, number of
units, etc.), and it's gratis-queryable at a small scale through a web
interface [1], but to get the data in bulk you have to license it for a lot of
money. Would be nice to see it going in the open-data direction.

[1] [https://www.ois.dk/](https://www.ois.dk/)

~~~
toomuchtodo
I'll try to scrape it if you want.

I'm currently working on a project to scrape property tax data from every
country in the US, and will be providing it for free via a JSON API and with
an Openstreetmap mashup for visualization.

------
rxaxm
This is real good stuff.

One comment, though, why did you use this offensively horrible font? I've
never gone in and changed a font style just to use a website

~~~
andrewxhill
I'm a terrible designer. That is the only reason I have to offer :)

------
jpatel3
Nice representation of the data.

